# FREE Dinner - UPDATE



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Aw'ight guys, I guess some of you are wondering how my scouting trip went to North Dakota. The scouting was great, buy my buddies plane wasn't so great (this was the fun part of the trip).

Before I get into the 'fun' part of the trip, let me tell you about the scouting. We flew into Jamestown and scouted the area from Jamestown to Horsehead Lake down to South Dakota. We saw a lot of birds, including some birds I didn't expect to see (Pelicans in North Dakota, who woulda thunk it). It was very hard to spot birds on the water from the sky as it was very windy and lots of the birds were pretty small. We were lucky enough to meet up with a local in Jamestown (I won't mention his/her name as to protect the innocent), and they proved to be very helpful on understanding hunting pressure in different parts of the state, PLOTS identification, etc.

We then flew up to Devil's Lake the next morning, and met up with another local (again, their name will be withheld to protect him/her). The local took 1/2 a day to drive us around the country side and show us some of the best looking hunting land I've ever seen. We saw a great number of ducks including pintail, woodies, mallards, spoonies and of course the prized coot. I also learned a lot more about how locals hunt ducks and why.

So after coming up, we are extremely excited about the trip and have a better feeling of what we're getting in to.

What I didn't include in the previous post, was that the plane I was flying up in, was actually built by my buddy (yes, I said built so technically it is an experimental). Everything went well, with the exception of the oil leak that we sprung 3 hours into the 7 hour flight to North Dakota. My buddy ensured me it wasn't a problem, so I didn't worry so much. Well, needless to say - it became a problem when our oil leak grew from a drip to a stream. This basically grounded us in Devil's Lake on a Saturday, and we both HAD to be at work on Monday (again, I'm not independently wealthy and my boss isn't a hunter). So, imagine being stuck in Devil's Lake with no car, no plane and no knowledge of the local area and trying to find your way back to Atlanta by Monday morning. For those of you who aren't from DL, there is only one flight out of DL on Sat (already gone) and one of Sun evening (too late to get to Minneapolis and then Atl by Monday), and you can't do a one-way car rental. Luckily, you can catch a bus/shuttle from the Cedar Inn at 5:30, which will take you to Grand Forks (which we did). It was actually a great ride, there were only 2 of us on the bus and we got to see more of North Dakota. Upon arriving in Grand Forks, we learned that we could catch a Greyhound bus to Minneapolis (not a bad deal, huh), until we heard it was a 9 hour 15 minute bus ride (including a 3 hour stop in Fargo). The first leg to Fargo, was quite pleasant, then it went downhill. We had dinner in Fargo, and then set in a bus terminal with some of the local color. During those 3 hours, we saw lots of things that I can't put into words on this site. When we loaded the bus, I was happy to be headed to Minneapolis and was looking forward to some sleep - WRONG. I was lucky enough to sit next to a large woman (260+) on my right and sir-farts-a-lot on my left. We hadn't even left the terminal before he took his shoes off and started massaging his feet and popping his toes. During the next 5 hours, he expelled more gas than a coal burning power plant. My excitement only got better, as some guy decided to sing his boyfriend to sleep. After finally making it to Minneapolis airport (with 1 hour of sleep in the last 26 hours), I learned that I couldn't fly out until 1pm.

I finally boarded the plane to head home, and happily feel asleep. Then the stuping &*%$ing flight attendant woke me up three times to see if I wanted a drink. After the third time, I figured that either she wouldn't wake me again - or when she did I would be going to jail.

I hope this brings a smile to your face, and now you realize that I willing to go through a lot of work and punishment just to try and find some ducks. I guess the sign below may apply to me....

:withstupid:

Also, if you can post pictures on this site, let me know and I'll show you the plane I flew up in. Then you'll know that I'm stupid...

Thanks again to the locals that took time out of their weekend/life to meet with us.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Classic........

Email me the pics and I'll post them up for ya.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Too funny!! Sounds like some of the guys from this site were on the bus to Minneapolis with you . . . . :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's the plane:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Thats insane man.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Based on the design, I can only imagine what type of thoughts were racing through your mind as you prepared to land in that airplane. I guess a pucker factor of 10 comes as a standard item in the price of that airplane flight


----------



## wemlaw (May 10, 2003)

Did you say that you flew from Georgia to ND with a friend in a homemade airplane to look for ducks? You kept flying with him after the oil leak until it became a stream? Does your hunting jacket have extra long sleeves that can be tied together?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you are willing to fly that far in that plane. You can run with my bunch of hardcore hunters anytime. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> If you are willing to fly that far in that plane. You can run with my bunch of hardcore hunters anytime. :lol:


Ditto!


----------



## GeorgiaDuck (Apr 10, 2003)

Well gents, I hope you got a laugh out of this. I know I did - about a week after I got home. My buddy was able to go back the following week and pick up his plane, and luckily he made it home alive.

Anyhow, hope to see/meet y'all in October. We'll be there for opening morning (even though we don't have a place to stay 'til the 6th.) - but that's half the fun. If y'all need a couple of hunters to cover a field let us know, we're not tied to any areas. Otherwise, we'll be putting the miles on the truck looking for ducks...

See y'all in October, and we'll have a beer and I'll tell you about the other people on the bus...
:beer:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Only one word comes to mind when looking at that plane....Death trap. But glad you made it alive!


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL OMG, only thing that comes to my mind is Jon Candy in the movie "planes,trains and automobiles" Absoutly if u are an out of stater from way down there and fly in that thing I will hunt with ya anytime! Besides our 210 is much more comfy than that thing lol but it would be interesting to fly lol. give me a shout anytime.


----------

